# Windows 10: WiFi lässt sich nicht einschalten (HP G6 2345SG / Intel Advanced N-6235 Adapter)



## wick3d1980 (2. August 2015)

*Windows 10: WiFi lässt sich nicht einschalten (HP G6 2345SG / Intel Advanced N-6235 Adapter)*

Hi!

Ich habe auf meinen 3 (Umstieg von Win 7 Pro bzw. Home Premium) Rechnern nun Windows 10 laufen. Auf 2 läuft Pro, auf einem Notebook die Standard-Version. Mit letzterem habe ich Probleme.

Es handelt sich um ein HP G6 2345SG. Geänderte Hardware: 8 GB RAM, 128 GB SSD, Intel Advanced N-6235 W-LAN-Adapter. Mit dem WiFi gibt's leider Ärger... Der Adapter wird wohl ordentlich erkannt, aber ich kann den WiFi-Schalter nicht auf "Ein" stellen. Ab und zu geht's, aber nach einem Neustart ist's wieder vorbei. Ich habe die aktuellsten Treiber geladen, aber nichts hilft...

Ich habe außerdem gelesen, dass es solche Probleme wohl auch unter 8.1 gab. Angeblich soll der Treiber für die Fn-Tasten Schuld gewesen sein, aber auch da konnte ich keine Lösung meines Problems erreichen.

Kennt von Euch evtl. jemand die Problematik und kann mir sagen, wie ich das beheben kann??

vG


----------



## DKK007 (2. August 2015)

*AW: Windows 10: WiFi lässt sich nicht einschalten (HP G6 2345SG / Intel Advanced N-6235 Adapter)*

Ist es ein Hardwareschalter oder ne Tastenkombination?


----------



## wick3d1980 (2. August 2015)

*AW: Windows 10: WiFi lässt sich nicht einschalten (HP G6 2345SG / Intel Advanced N-6235 Adapter)*

Fn + F12


----------



## DKK007 (2. August 2015)

*AW: Windows 10: WiFi lässt sich nicht einschalten (HP G6 2345SG / Intel Advanced N-6235 Adapter)*

Hast du mal nach nem Biosupdate gesucht?

Kannst du eventuell im Bios auf dauerhaft EIN stellen.


----------



## wick3d1980 (2. August 2015)

*AW: Windows 10: WiFi lässt sich nicht einschalten (HP G6 2345SG / Intel Advanced N-6235 Adapter)*

Laut der HP-Support-Seite (die ja nicht gerade übersichtlich ist) gibts kein bios update. Für die fn-tasten gibts 2 einstellungen. Beide probiert mit demselben ergebnis.


----------



## DKK007 (3. August 2015)

*AW: Windows 10: WiFi lässt sich nicht einschalten (HP G6 2345SG / Intel Advanced N-6235 Adapter)*

Ich meinte eher, ob es eine Möglichkeit gibt das WLAN dauerhaft zu aktivieren.


----------



## wick3d1980 (3. August 2015)

*AW: Windows 10: WiFi lässt sich nicht einschalten (HP G6 2345SG / Intel Advanced N-6235 Adapter)*

Nein, das BIOS ist leider extrem spartanisch... So wenig Einstellungsmöglichkeiten habe ich (glaube ich) noch nie gesehen.


----------



## Trynn (4. August 2015)

*AW: Windows 10: WiFi lässt sich nicht einschalten (HP G6 2345SG / Intel Advanced N-6235 Adapter)*

Ich würde dir zu einem Clean Install von Windows 10 raten, nachdem du die Lizenz aktiviert hast. Soweit musst du halt irgendwie kommen :/

Kleine Story von mir, wenn es interessiert:


Spoiler



Hab den selben Intel Advanced N-6235 WLAN Adapter. Nach dem "Upgrade" von Windows 8.1 auf Win10 konnte ich absolut KEINEN Netzwerk Adapter auf dem System hinzufügen.
Hab alles mögliche an Treiber ausprobiert was ich im Internet finden konnte.

Hab dann auf Win 8.1 zurückgestellt (teils auch als Fru, und dort alles deinstalliert was ging. Danach nochmal ein Upgrade gemacht und hatte dann zumindest einen Netzwerk Adapter und somit Internet am Notebook.
Die alten Hersteller-Treiber wurden bei "Upgrade" Prozess immer mit übernommen, also relativ tief im System verankert. Danach hab ich ein Clean Install gemacht, und seit dem ist alles gut. 

Vom Hersteller (Dell) gibt bei mir keine Windows 10 Treiber, daher hab ich jetzt ausschließlich die von Windows mitgelieferten Treiber installiert. Und soweit keine Probleme, auch Funktionstasten gehn problemlos.
Nur die "Übernahme" der Treiber vom Windows 8 hat ihm wohl gar nicht geschmeckt.


----------



## wick3d1980 (4. August 2015)

*AW: Windows 10: WiFi lässt sich nicht einschalten (HP G6 2345SG / Intel Advanced N-6235 Adapter)*

Ist ein Clean Install. Wobei ich deinen tipp (unter dem alten os treiber oder irgendeine vm-sache deinstallieren) schon irgendwo gelesen habe... Ich habe den aufwand gescheut, aber es scheint ja tatsächlich etwas dran zu sein. 

Ok, denn muss ich wohl wieder ein laufendes Win7 drauf machen und es auf dem wege probieren. 

Ich berichte!


----------



## Trynn (4. August 2015)

*AW: Windows 10: WiFi lässt sich nicht einschalten (HP G6 2345SG / Intel Advanced N-6235 Adapter)*

Da du schreibst, das du schon ein Clean Install hast, weiß ich eigentlich auch nicht weiter.
Glaube nicht das Win7 installieren und dann ein Upgrade zu machen besser ist, als ein echter Clean Install per DVD/Stick.
Von daher würde ich mir das sparen.


----------



## wick3d1980 (4. August 2015)

*AW: Windows 10: WiFi lässt sich nicht einschalten (HP G6 2345SG / Intel Advanced N-6235 Adapter)*

Stimmt... Irgendetwas "auszuschalten" bzw zu deinstallieren macht ja wenig sinn wenn man danach wieder ben clean install machen will... 

Hab im hp support Forum ebenfalls nachgefragt. Man empfiehlt mir nen fn button driver aber ich meine, dass ich genau den bereits installiert habe. Teste es die tage und berichte.


----------



## DKK007 (5. August 2015)

*AW: Windows 10: WiFi lässt sich nicht einschalten (HP G6 2345SG / Intel Advanced N-6235 Adapter)*

Also meine Intel Wireless-AC 7260 läuft ohne Probleme. Hab allerdings die Preview direkt installiert.


----------



## wick3d1980 (6. August 2015)

*AW: Windows 10: WiFi lässt sich nicht einschalten (HP G6 2345SG / Intel Advanced N-6235 Adapter)*

Also ich habe noch immer nic funktionierendes gefunden... Zig sachen probiert, aber nix hilft dauerhaft. 
Dieses Problem scheint wohl seit w8 recht verbreitet zu sein. Ich suche nebenbei mal überall weiter und wenn ich was finden sollte poste ich es hier...


----------



## onliner (6. August 2015)

*AW: Windows 10: WiFi lässt sich nicht einschalten (HP G6 2345SG / Intel Advanced N-6235 Adapter)*



wick3d1980 schrieb:


> Also ich habe noch immer nic funktionierendes gefunden... Zig sachen probiert, aber nix hilft dauerhaft.
> Dieses Problem scheint wohl seit w8 recht verbreitet zu sein. Ich suche nebenbei mal überall weiter und wenn ich was finden sollte poste ich es hier...



Hast du mal direkt bei Intel nach W10 Treiber für Intel Advanced N-6235 Adapter gschaut?

Intel Advanced N-6235 Adapter 

*Dateiname:* Wireless_18.12.0_Dt64.exe
*Version:* 18.12.0 (News)
*Datum:* 29.07.2015
*Größe:* 21,6 MB
*Sprache:* Englisch
*Betriebssysteme:* Windows 10, 64-Bit*


----------



## wick3d1980 (6. August 2015)

*AW: Windows 10: WiFi lässt sich nicht einschalten (HP G6 2345SG / Intel Advanced N-6235 Adapter)*

Na klar! War so ziemlich das erste was ich probiert habe...  Intel traue ich auch zu, ordentliche Treiber anzubieten - ich habe (aus dem Grund) eher HP in Verdacht. 
Von Intel habe ich übrigens auch ältere (8.1 und 7) Treiber probiert. Alles ohne Erfolg. 
Manchmal (ohne erkennbaren Grund) funzt WiFi auch. fn + f12 gehen auch (Flugzeug-Modus), Neustart und alles ist beim Alten...


----------



## wick3d1980 (19. August 2015)

*AW: Windows 10: WiFi lässt sich nicht einschalten (HP G6 2345SG / Intel Advanced N-6235 Adapter)*

Hi!

Nachdem wir im Urlaub waren habe ich mich heute morgen nochmals um mein Problem gekümmert. Es hat sich nichts weiter getan - den ursprünglich verbauten WLAN-Adapter hatte ich noch rumliegen: Eingebaut und siehe da - alles in Ordnung!

Ich habe bemerkt, dass es noch nen neuen Intel- und Wireless-Button-Treiber gibt. Intel-Adapter wieder eingebaut, neue Treiber installiert: Läuft! Neustart: Läuft nicht! Treiber deinstalliert, wieder den Ralink-Adapter verbaut: Läuft! 

Ende vom Lied: Es scheint irgendwie am Intel-Adapter zu hängen und der landet nun natürlich in der Schublade...


----------



## wick3d1980 (19. August 2015)

*AW: Windows 10: WiFi lässt sich nicht einschalten (HP G6 2345SG / Intel Advanced N-6235 Adapter)*

Hi!

Nachdem wir im Urlaub waren habe ich mich heute morgen nochmals um mein Problem gekümmert. Es hat sich nichts weiter getan - den ursprünglich verbauten WLAN-Adapter hatte ich noch rumliegen: Eingebaut und siehe da - alles in Ordnung!

Ich habe bemerkt, dass es noch nen neuen Intel- und Wireless-Button-Treiber gibt. Intel-Adapter wieder eingebaut, neue Treiber installiert: Läuft! Neustart: Läuft nicht! Treiber deinstalliert, wieder den Ralink-Adapter verbaut: Läuft! 

Ende vom Lied: Es scheint irgendwie am Intel-Adapter zu hängen und der landet nun natürlich in der Schublade...


----------

